# Dragon APX Fogging



## RidgeRider

So I purchased some APX's about a month and a half ago, and every trip I take to the hill has at least one time where my goggles fog up on the inside. Any ideas why? I wear a facemask with an air hole at the mouth in which I don't tuck under the goggles, though have before to no avail as well. 
I wear an Anon Blitz helmet, with a brim and it fits nice and snug with the goggles, and not uncomfortably either. The top vents on the goggles are covered by the brim, would that have anything to do with it? I doubt it, because I see everyone with this kind of combo. 
The helmet also has two vents that are also always kept open. I don't know what the issue could be. I seriously don't. 

I only have ever cleaned off the fog which then turned to a thin layer of water while inside the chalet with the micro fibre case very softly, and the anti-fog coating is supposedly super durable (twice as good as the others) so it wouldn't have ruined it. 

Any ideas here? Please help a brother out. :facepalm1:


----------



## slyder

rub a small dab of shaving cream on the inside of the lenses then buff off with clean dry micro fiber rag


----------



## RidgeRider

slyder said:


> rub a small dab of shaving cream on the inside of the lenses then buff off with clean dry micro fiber rag


Will the shaving cream wreck the Anti-Fog treatment? I've read that somewhere but it sounds so risky to a $85 lens.


----------



## slyder

sorry not sure about that...but...if they are fogging up I'd say the anti fogging isn't working anyway, right


----------



## RidgeRider

Well to make things a bit more clear, they start fogging at the top then it slowly spreads downwards.


----------



## Bamfboardman

If you rubbed the inside of your goggles while they were wet you could have ruined the anti fogging coat. You could also have moisture built up in-between lenses which you could try and get out by dying your lens over night with some sort of non electrical heat source so you don't melt your lenses. To me it sounds like you didn't dry them out after a day of riding and so the moisture in-between the lenses could be in there forever.


----------



## RidgeRider

Bamfboardman said:


> If you rubbed the inside of your goggles while they were wet you could have ruined the anti fogging coat. You could also have moisture built up in-between lenses which you could try and get out by dying your lens over night with some sort of non electrical heat source so you don't melt your lenses. To me it sounds like you didn't dry them out after a day of riding and so the moisture in-between the lenses could be in there forever.


Even a very very light wipe could've ruined it? I mean it does't happen all the time, just sometimes so I believe it's still there.. What could I do for a heat source that is non electrical?


----------



## Bamfboardman

Yes, when you buy goggles it says in the manual "Do not wipe inside of lens when wet" Even with a light wipe it'll peel it off. I always just use my car heater after riding but I'm sure if you have forced air the heater in your house would work or even the sun.


----------



## slyder

just a fan blowing air in it will dry them out
oscillating fan, small computer power supply fan, set them over the air register of a heat vent, they aren't that hot that it would be an issue to worry about


----------



## RidgeRider

Ill set them over the vent for a couple of hours tonight, that should get rid of any built up moisture. Correct?


----------



## Bamfboardman

Probably not realistically. If the moisture has been in there for a while it could be soaked into the foam that separates the lens. This is the reason Smith puts a pore in their lenses, it allows moisture to escape. The only way you'll be able to tell if it works is when you go riding and it fogs or if it doesn't fog.


----------



## RidgeRider

Any other ideas, or things to improve on when heading out, anyone? :shrug:


----------



## RidgeRider

Bamfboardman said:


> Probably not realistically. If the moisture has been in there for a while it could be soaked into the foam that separates the lens. This is the reason Smith puts a pore in their lenses, it allows moisture to escape. The only way you'll be able to tell if it works is when you go riding and it fogs or if it doesn't fog.


Could I remove the lens from the frame and try it?


----------



## Bamfboardman

I'm talking about the lens. Most lens have a dual lens system where they have an outer lens a gap of air and then an inner lens. The Lens are separated with foam or gel which can in some cases absorb water. I don't think your lens will be ruined from the sound of it but get all that moisture out and see how they work.


----------



## RidgeRider

Bump*******


----------



## TimelessDescent

I would do some trial and error. Try riding without your face mask for a couple runs. If they dont fog....or they fog considerably less...then your facemask is trapping moisture and its rising into your lenses. This should really only happen when youre riding the chairlift. If your goggles arent clearing out as soon as you hit the run and get some airflow... then you may have trapped moisture or something.


----------



## fairgame

I have the exact same issue with my APXs; they fog from the top down. I have 3 different lenses and they all fog on occassion. Something that i have found that helps is to pop out the vents on the top of the frame. It sucks to have to do that, but I've found it helps with the airflow while wearing a helmet.


----------



## ComaShell

Sounds like you might of screwed the anti-fog. New lens and/or try the shaving cream trick like Slyder said. I'm sure there's a bunch of home remedies for DIY anti-fog.


----------



## RidgeRider

Contacted Dragon VIA email and I have a new set of lenses coming my way! Lets hope these ones aren't faulty like the first ones. :facepalm1:


----------



## LightninSVT

I struggled with fogging for years and bought numerous pairs only to have them fog as well. I finally realized it was a combo of the masks I was using and the way I was breathing. Most of the time I wore a Seirus half mask and I always fogged with this. I also tried a bandana and a neck warmer type mask and had the same results. I finally bought an Under Armour Coldgear hood which doesn't cover up my nose and that seemed to do the trick. Most of the time I don't even cover up my mouth unless its super cold, then I cover up my mouth but it still breathes easy through it. What kind of mask are you using?

Also, make sure the goggles are not over any part of your mask. The foam should be sealed directly against your skin and with no gaps. If you sweat a lot or the goggles fog, take them into the bathroom and use the hand dryer on them until the moisture is gone, never rub the inside if you can help it.

Jon


----------

